# Turkey loads



## Minnowhead

I'm shooting Winchester Supremes 3.5" High Velocity copper plated #5's. I can't bring myself to change this pill for Spring turkeys. I read up on the Mag Blends but refuse to pay $36 for 5 shells.


----------



## meats52

I have been using Remington Nitro Turkey 5 shot for many years and I have never had a problem killing turkeys with them, even at 50 yards. I agree the Mag Blends are pretty expensive especially when I can get a box of 10 Nitro Turkey shells for 13 dollars.


----------



## thebear

I shoot nitro turkey #5 from a sumtoy custom and have 100% pattern at 30yds, goes to about 96% at 40yds. From an 835 in a 20inch circle


----------



## ironman172

I can't see the need for the 3-1/2 in shells....my shoulder can feel the 3in just fine and patterns great at 40yrds out of the browning pump....maybe the semi-auto would have less recoil .....it at broke, why mess with it


----------



## Minnowhead

I took that awful solid rubber recoil pad off my 835 and put a Limbsaver on it. I can't tell you how much it tames the recoil now! It's a pleasure to shoot any 3.5" turkey loads.


----------



## Saugernut

Man I know Hevishot is crazy, but for me thats 5 turkeys and three years before I have to buy any shells again.


----------



## Snook

I was fortunate enough to stock up on the Remington Hevishot before Envirometal went their own way and started Hevi-13. Remington Hevishot was sold 10 shells per box. Retailed for about $20 box then. The prices have gotten ridiculous. If you can find some old sporting goods stores you may stumble across some. Rodgers sporting goods had it about 4 years ago for $14 box in 3in and $16box 3.5in. It's long gone there though. Federal Heavyweight is even harder hitting than the Hevishot. They make it in 7 shot which is extremely deadly... Tons pellets that hit like #5 lead. If I had to spend that money for 5 shells I still would. In my hunting experience of 20+yrs turkey hunting I have "rolled" my share of turkeys with lead loads. Since using Hevishot past 8yrs I have rolled "Zero" turkeys. It just flat out wallopes them. When I pull the trigger now I know their dropping! Most don't even flop. This is at distances of 40-50+yds. Anything closer is really just pulverized if hit in the breast.


----------



## icefisherman4life

i use nitro #6s in 3.5. Ive never had a problem. I bought some random shells off a cousin he had #6 federal flite controls in 3.5 im gonna try one out to see what it does.


----------



## kernal83

I






I can't get away from the hevi 7's. 3.5. the range we were shooting at this year that post was stepped off to 47 steps (somewhere between 45-47 yds) in some decent wind Easter Sunday. It's expensive but nasty on turkeys. I've never shot a bird with it over 30yds.


----------



## Snook

kernal83 said:


> I
> View attachment 109963
> I can't get away from the hevi 7's. 3.5. the range we were shooting at this year that post was stepped off to 47 steps (somewhere between 45-47 yds) in some decent wind Easter Sunday. It's expensive but nasty on turkeys. I've never shot a bird with it over 30yds.


I know of a few guys that use it. Definitely a nasty load on turkeys! Tons of pellets that hit like bricks! I would use it but I have more shells than I need right now in #5's and 6's. 

Must admit I was impressed with some of the YouTube videos using the new Winchester Longbeard XR. For a lead load it was impressive. Some great patterns with the right tube. Not sure if it will hit as hard as Hevishot/Heavyweight down range though? I know if I shot it and was happy I would buy a few boxes right now. If it becomes a hit I can promise you they will raise the price


----------



## kernal83

I'm planning on testing the XR this weekend. I have a couple buddies who love it. For what it's worth the nwtf still shoot competition some of the divisions were won with the XR longboards.


----------



## Snook

kernal83 said:


> I'm planning on testing the XR this weekend. I have a couple buddies who love it. For what it's worth the nwtf still shoot competition some of the divisions were won with the XR longboards.


That's saying something! Maybe the price of hevishot will drop now?


----------



## Carpn

I used to shoot the Winchester High Density shells and loved em. They discontinued em when they came out with the XRs which aggravated me cause the HD shells worked great for me. I bought a box of the XRs last yr and killed one of my birds with one at 45 steps. What surprised me was when I walked up to the bird the wad was laying next to the bird.


----------



## TMK

Tried the 3 1/2" #5 Longbeard XR shells out of a Mossberg 935 with the truglo strutstopper extreme last week. At 50yds the patterns were as good as the Hevi-Shot 3 1/2" 5,6,7 magnum blends. They allso looked to be very consistent from shot to shot.

The only issue I can see with the XR shells may be the pattern you get at close range < 25yds. At 25yds they blew a 3" hole in a sheet of cardboard and kept nearly all the shot inside a 10" circle.

A moving bird in close may be a harder shot than the same bird at 35yds.


----------

